# Courtesy: Why not put your question in the Title?



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

It wastes people's TIME to read questions entitled like this:

*What ?
or
Do YOU ?
or
WHERE ?

*It seems to me that it would be a "common courtesy" to include in your TITLE
just what your thread is about....
.....maybe someone can help answer your question....
OR...those that can't OR are not interested in that subject can "move-on" without wasting time.

*Poor Example:

*Why is my chicken....

just sitting there....when I keep calling it by Name?
"Come here, *Dumb Chicken* ! " 
"Come here, *Dumb Chicken !* "
WHAT is wrong with my chicken?

ANSWER: Nothing is wrong with your chicken.

*???
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I do agree with that much, however I also feel as if the vague titles lead people to open them, maybe in hopes of more answers? I don't know. Lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont see why it matters. If someone has a question/s , who care how they title it. Lets not make anyone feel bad because they choose to title their posts in certain ways. If someone doesn't want to waste time to open and read a post then don't.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

_Apparently...._the lack of information in the TITLE .....
....doesn't bother people.
It was _merely _a suggestion.

never mind.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm more disturbed by people who don't use the proper to, two, too; your, you're; there, their. 

I'm less concerned about the title of their questions.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> I'm more disturbed by people who don't use the proper to, two, too; your, you're; there, their.
> 
> I'm less concerned about the title of their questions.


I think that the "proper grammar" is basically _irrelevant_....._the MEANING _is generally obvious.

GOOD 'nuff for me.

I don't expect others to undastand ENGLISH _OR _SPELLING as well as I _obviously do._

Sowhat?
-ReTIRED- 
P.S. my typing is EXCELLENT also *! *


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Different strokes....

I majored in English Lit as an undergraduate so it makes me crazy and I think it makes people look stoopid! Lol. 

;-)


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Different strokes....
> 
> I majored in English Lit as an undergraduate so it makes me crazy and I think it makes people *LOOK* stoopid! Lol.
> 
> ...


 GOOD point.
But...I've met a LOT of people who LOOKED "ugly"....
...but were TRULY _BEAUTIFUL _inside.

I was a Junior in High School _when _I actually learned and then knew how or why to be able to "diagram-a-sentence". 
Has it been "important" to me....YES.
(but only _marginally_)
Because.... I have been _required _to write and speak publicly .....
....it isn't necessary for MOST of us.

BUT...I do think that it is NECESSARY to tell people WHAT subject you are wishing to discuss....and _therefore....._be forthright.

We _merely _have a "difference-of-opinion".

It is of no consequence...one way or the other...for either of us.
_because..._it will, _ultimately, _change NOTHING.

*BEST REGARDS *( _honestly _) 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I get that. I just decided to put voice to my thoughts. 

I've discovered lately that the people in any group I'm most repelled by are generally jealous or intimidated by me. If I take the first step toward friendship, I've found them to be very nice people and fiercely loyal. New discovery!

Anywho.... just nice chatting with my chickeny friends. 

Namaste


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> I get that. I just decided to put voice to my thoughts.
> 
> I've discovered lately that the people in any group I'm most repelled by are generally jealous or intimidated by me. If I take the first step toward friendship, I've found them to be very nice people and fiercely loyal. New discovery!
> 
> ...


*"Namaste"*
Energyvet,
*Yo entiendo. Gracias, mi amiga !
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

just sitting there....when I keep calling it by Name?
"Come here, *Dumb Chicken* ! " 
"Come here, *Dumb Chicken !* "
WHAT is wrong with my chicken?

I hope you're chicken gets two feeling smarter soon.....


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

If a title is short or its just a question, hover your pointer over the title and it will show you the first few lines of the post. then you can decide to open it or not.


----------

